# CPU Temperatur

## Louisdor

Hi!

Wir hatten ja schon länger keine Umfrage mehr ...  :Wink: 

Weil ich gerade selber dabei bin, wollte ich mal fragen wie warm bei Euch so die CPUs werden!?

Laut

```
sys-apps/lm_sensors

      Latest version available: 2.8.7

      Latest version installed: 2.8.7

      Unstable version:         2.9.0

      Use Flags (stable):       -debug -rrdtool 

      Size of downloaded files: 772 kB

      Homepage:    http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78

      Description: Hardware Sensors Monitoring by lm_sensors

      License:     GPL-2
```

und 

```
alex@gentoo: ~ $ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature 

temperature:             69 C

alex@gentoo: ~ $ 
```

habe ich immer so um die 70°C, kaum dass ich den Rechner angemacht habe, oder wenn er auch schon paar Tage am Laufen ist.

Ich finde das ganz schön viel ...

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Jux

Wenn athcool läuft :

Temp.= 45.0, 43.0, 40.0; Rot.= 1371,    0,    0

Vcore = 1.63, 1.50; Volt. = 3.30, 5.11, 10.52,  -3.50, -2.50

ohne athcool hab ich ca 3-4° mehr und der Rechner verbraucht gemessene 20Watt mehr

edit: 70° ist schon sehr viel - selten gesehen. Stimmt den der Wert - also sagt Dein Bios das selbe ?

edit 2: hier mein Server auch mit athcool 

Temp.= 37.0, 41.0, 42.0; Rot.= 1562, 2481,    0

Vcore = 1.76, 2.46; Volt. = 3.31, 4.95, 11.49,  -3.50, -1.81

----------

## Louisdor

 *Jux wrote:*   

> edit: 70° ist schon sehr viel - selten gesehen. Stimmt den der Wert - also sagt Dein Bios das selbe ?

 Nee, mein BIOS zeigt mir gerade mal ca. 37°C an.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Jux

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

>  *Jux wrote:*   edit: 70° ist schon sehr viel - selten gesehen. Stimmt den der Wert - also sagt Dein Bios das selbe ? Nee, mein BIOS zeigt mir gerade mal ca. 37°C an.
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> aleX!

 

könntest du mal die temperatur mit mbmon messen - würd mich interessieren ob der auch "lügt" bei dir .

Package sys-apps/xmbmon

----------

## NiCeBiTcH

CPU ca. 32°C

SYS ca. 35°C

Unter Last nie mehr als 40°C.

----------

## beejay

Nunja, ich habe einen AMD Athlon-Thunderbird 1300, "die heisseste CPU die wo gibt"  :Twisted Evil: 

Leerlauf:

   Fenster auf: 58°C

   Fenster zu: 62°C

Last:

  bis 81°C

Und bevor wieder jemand von wegen "vieeel zu heiss" rummault: Die Kiste tut seit Dezember 2001 einwandfrei mit diesen Werten (ja, auch im Jahrhundertsommer 2003  :Wink:  ).

----------

## hds

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und bevor wieder jemand von wegen "vieeel zu heiss" rummault

 

noe, iss OK so, ich hab auch 2 thunderbirds (1200er). laut specs iss bis 90° normal. meine gehen von 60° (idle!) bis so ca 72°, und laufen auch schon ewig.

kommt bei dem wetter derweil natuerlich gut rueber  :Laughing: 

@Novalex: der wert im bios wird wohl stimmen. du musst schon deine sensors.conf anpassen auf dein system - das erkennt der nicht alles von selbst!

das ist bei jedem sys anders. bei mir war z.B. temp1 und temp2 vertauscht - sprich: auf der cpu wars angeblich kuehler als im gehaeuse  :Laughing: 

```

via686a-isa-6000

Adapter: ISA adapter

CPU core:  +1.80 V  (min =  +1.75 V, max =  +1.85 V)

I/O:       +3.36 V  (min =  +3.12 V, max =  +3.45 V)

+5V:       +4.95 V  (min =  +4.73 V, max =  +5.20 V)

+12V:     +12.25 V  (min = +11.35 V, max = +12.49 V)

CPUFan:   4687 RPM  (min = 4017 RPM, div = 8)

CPUTemp:   +69.4 C  (high =   +86 C, hyst =   +80 C)

SYSTemp:   +36.5 C  (high =   +60 C, hyst =   +55 C)

SBrTemp:   +26.0 C  (high =   +35 C, hyst =   +30 C)

```

----------

## Jux

nochmal ich - in meinem Server (Thunderbird 1000MHz) war athcool doch nicht an, so bin ich von 

Temp.= 37.0, 41.0, 42.0; Rot.= 1562, 2481, 0

Vcore = 1.76, 2.46; Volt. = 3.31, 4.95, 11.49, -3.50, -1.81

runtergekommen auf 

Temp.= 36.0, 26.0, 34.0; Rot.= 1562, 2518,    0

Vcore = 1.76, 2.46; Volt. = 3.33, 4.95, 11.49,  -3.50, -1.78

----------

## hds

athcool?

```

      Depending on your motherboard and/or hardware components, enabling power-saving mode may cause:

              * noisy or distorted sound playback,

              * a slowdown in disk performance,

              * system freezes or instability,

              * massive corruption of the filesystem (rare, but observed at least once).

```

hmm.. hoert sich so an als wuerde es windows installieren  :Laughing: 

----------

## Inte

Mein ThinkPad R40:

```
cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature 

temperature:             43 C

cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -B 2 model\ name

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz
```

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

 *hds wrote:*   

> athcool?
> 
> ```
> 
>       Depending on your motherboard and/or hardware components, enabling power-saving mode may cause:
> ...

 

100% Zustimmung  :Very Happy: 

Meiner (AthlonXP 1700+ @ 2350Mhz) hat Idle 49°C und unter Last maximal 56°C.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

laut proc hat der Rechner hier eine Temperatur von 22° C.

Da kann aber irgendwas nicht stimmen, das ist nur 2° C über Raumtemperatur und der Prozessor ist schon einige Minütchen an.

Naja, auf lm_sensors, hddtemp und Konsorten vertraue ich eh nicht mehr, bei mir liefern die an 50% der Computer/Mainboard Müll.

Chris

----------

## hds

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, auf lm_sensors, hddtemp und Konsorten vertraue ich eh nicht mehr, bei mir liefern die an 50% der Computer/Mainboard Müll.
> 
> 

 

lm_sensors liefert dir muell, wenn du es muellig installierst, ansonsten laeuft es korrekt.

stichwort: COMPUTE LINES

----------

## NightDragon

Seit ich meinen Notebook-Kühlermal gereinigt habe *g* (nach fast 2 Jahre, wo er gut 24/7 lief) Ist er jetzt wieder um die 46 Grad  :Smile: 

----------

## Gags666

Da mische ich auch mal mit: Mein auf 2187MHz hochgetakteter AMD Athlon XP 2800+ (entspricht irgendwas zwischen 3000+ und 3200+) läuft unter Last im Hochsommer mit maximal 59°C (luftgekühlt).

 *hds wrote:*   

> noe, iss OK so, ich hab auch 2 thunderbirds (1200er). laut specs iss bis 90° normal.

 

Ich glaube, da hast Du die Specs falsch interpretiert - 90°C ist bei einem Thunderbird die Deadline, d.h. alles drüber könnte den den Tod der CPU bedeuten. So als Faustregel gilt sein CPUchen unter 60°C zu halten, dann is alles normal. Wollt ich nur mal anmerken.  :Smile: 

----------

## bbgermany

mein 2500+@2100MHz macht unter vollast 48°C (wenn der kühlkörper sauber ist  :Very Happy: ) ansonsten kann es auch mal auf ~60°C hochgehen.

----------

## NightDragon

Gut.

Also es gibt genug Gründe wieso man nicht nur die CPU-Temperatur beachten sollte.

Im Idealbereich sollte die CPU nie wärmer wie 55 Grad bekommen.

@Gags666

Das sind auch sehr gute Werte. Nur spielt es im Endeffekt keine Rolle ob Hochsommer ist oder nicht. Wenn der Rechner z. bsp. neben dem Heizkörper steht und die Heizung im Winter hochheizt *g*.

Zu den anderen. Was die Werte angeht. So vertraue ich lm-sensor auch nicht.

Ich lese die Werte lieber direkt aus mit einem cat der sensoren.

ACPI hat ja genug Tools mit an Board. 

Alle die eine Temperatur über 70 Grad haben sollten sich gedanken machen. Ab da wird es (egal welche Richtwerte angegeben werden) etwas kritisch. Ab 80 beginnen zu 99% schon Transistoren und Logikschaltungen innerhalb der CPU auszufallen oder komplett ciao zu sagen. Merken tut man davon durch Fehlerkorrekturen aber oft nicht viel.

Idealerweise baut man ins System noch weder groß Kaltlichtdioden und Röhren ein noch sonst was. Selbst die produzieren wärme und wenn es minimale ist. Jedes Watt an Wärme im Rechner muss wieder abgeführt werden.

Auch der Chipsatz und da rede ich nicht allein von der Northbridge sondern auch der South und co... sollten möglichst Kühl haben. (Na man muss es auch nicht übertreiben und das Teil auf unter 20 Grad kühlen)

Wasserkühlungen und alle anderen Basteleien sind im Serverbereich völlig fehl am Platz. Ne stehende Pumpe oder ein klitze kleines Leck, etwas Kondens-Wasser oder sonst was und schon beginnen da drinn wunderschöne Kriechströme zu fließen.

Wenn die CPU zu warm ist dann liegt das meist nicht nur am Lüfter der zu wenig Watt hat oder den Kühlrippen die verdrecken. Es kann auch eine vom System falsch erkannte Vcore Die CPU etwas schwitzen lassen oder auch die Wärmeleitpastenfanatiker (Ja die ist auch nur da um die Luft und damit den Übergang von CPU auf Kühlkörper zu minimieren) die meistens denken je mehr desto besser. *kleb* ... Und schon wundert man sich wieso nach ner Tupe Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU-Core die CPU 15 Grad mehr hat.

Es sollen ja nur Luftpolster verhindert werden und mit der Leitpaste der Übrgang der Wärme erleichtert werden.

Und dann noch an die alle die glauben teuer ist super: Es kommt vorallem auf die größe es Kühlkörpers drauf an. Und selbst wenn der Lüfter 200Watt hat. Wenn der Kühlkörper nur 1x1 cm ist dann wirds nix bringen. Auch klar oder? Der Kühlkörper sollte möglichst viel angriffsfläche haben.

Dabei ist wieder interessant das Kupfer besser wärme leitet wie Alu und aber jedes Motherboard ein spezifisches max. Gewicht des Kühlers hat, was regelmäßig überschritten wird. --> nicht gut, aber oftmals leider schon muss.

Alu leicht, leitet aber schlechter

Kupfer leitet gut aber schwerer... usw...

Interessant dürften hierbei die neuen Heatpipe-Modelle sein. Zusammen mit einer aktiven Kühlung können die schon sehr viel und sind relative billig.

Interessant wirds wenn man Kühler-Technologien wie Peltier zusammen mit einer aktiven verwendet *g*.

Nur Vorsicht, Kondenswasser-Gefahr.

Naja. soviel zum Thema Kühlung. Musst ja mal meinen Senf ablassen.

PS.: In der Halbleitertechnik gibt es eigens Formeln für die Berechnung von Kühlkörpern und deren aktiven Kühlungen. Fast überall im Internet zu finden. Sind nicht sonderlich schwer. Es gibt eine Tabelle mit der Leitfähigkeit der verschiedenen Stoffe, der Übergangswerte usw...

Das kann auch der Laie schnell berechnen. Vielleicht für manche von euch sehr interessant.

----------

## Romses

So sieht mein Laptop mit einem Pentium M 1400Mhz, über längere Zeit betrachtet, aus:

www.romses.de/files/temp-30t.png

----------

## Kev111

Hier mal meine Rechner:

24/7 Server Celeron 433 mhz mit Athlon kühlkörper (bis 3000+) mit Kupferkern und 80er Lüfter @ 400 U/min

im Leerlauf 20°C unter Vollast 22°C bei 18 °C Raumtemperatur, gemessen mit einem Digitalthermometer der Firma Greisinger mit +/- 0,1°C Toleranz.

MultimediaServer Athlon XP 2000+ mit Arctic Cooling Super Silent 2 TC (stufenlos temperatur geregelt) konstant 28 °C sowohl Leerlauf als auch bei Vollast, Angabe laut Mainboardsensoren über lmsensors (mit Biosangaben identisch)

Notebook P4 M 3 Ghz im Leerlauf 60 °C und unter Vollast 80°C (3 Stufen temperaturgeregelter Lüfter), gemessen mit dem oben angegebenen Digitalthermometer am Kühlkörper.

Spiele und Viedeo Bearbeitungs PC Athlon XP 2800+ mit Arctic Cooling Super Silent 2

im Leerlauf 35°C und unter Vollast 50°C, Temperaturmessung durch Sensoren des Aerogate 2 von Coolermaster (Lüftersteuerung mit Temperaturüberwachung), Sensor direkt am Kupferkern, direkt neben dem CPU DIE angebracht.

----------

## NightDragon

@Kev111

Sind ja super Werte!

Aber vorsicht. Wenns unter die Raumtemperatur fällt, kann sich auch wieder gern Kodenswasser und Fecuhichtkeit ansammeln. Ansonsten ist das genau das was ich meinte.

Ein Lüfter der für einen 3000+ ausgelegt ist auf nen Celeron das ist schon fast Freude  :Smile: 

Irgendwo hatte ich neulich einige Artikel über Intelts und AMD's neue Pläne gelesen.

Um den Wärmeproblem und die Leistung der CPU's (die Watt, nicht die Rechenleistung) ruhe zu gönnen,

wollen beide verstärkt auf gewisse Technologien geben, wie den ausbau der Architektur selbst.

Wies schon sse1+2 mmx1 und 2 3dnow und 3dnowek usw... gibt... wollen sie wieterentwickeln.

Intel hat sogar gesagt sie werden die Rennen um die Frequenzen sogar als primäres Ziel verwerfen.

----------

## Gags666

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> @Gags666
> 
> Das sind auch sehr gute Werte. Nur spielt es im Endeffekt keine Rolle ob Hochsommer ist oder nicht. Wenn der Rechner z. bsp. neben dem Heizkörper steht und die Heizung im Winter hochheizt *g*. 

 

Stimmt auch wieder.  :Very Happy:  Aber bei mir spielt das schon 'ne Rolle, weil meine Zimmerlage nicht gerade ideal ist - im Hochsommer hab ich 'ne brutale Hitze drin und im Winter schafft die Heizung nicht wirklich ein annähernd angenehmes Klima.  :Smile:  Den Rechner habe ich natürlich weiter weg von der Heizung.

----------

## hds

 *Gags666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *hds wrote:*   noe, iss OK so, ich hab auch 2 thunderbirds (1200er). laut specs iss bis 90° normal. 
> 
> Ich glaube, da hast Du die Specs falsch interpretiert - 90°C ist bei einem Thunderbird die Deadline

 

das hab ich schon richtig verstanden - wie gesagt hat meiner bei vollast 70 grad, und ilde 60 grad, somit ist das voellig OK so.

ps: die deadline ist nichtmals bei allen thunderbirds gleich. selbst da gibts unterschiede.

unter 60° kriegste meine cpu garnicht, auser beim start  :Laughing: 

----------

## hds

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alle die eine Temperatur über 70 Grad haben sollten sich gedanken machen.

 

es haben aber nicht alle son neumodisches zeugs (athlon-xp). da wuerde ich mir bei 70° auch gedanken machen. IMHO verwechseln hier viele XP mit TB. google mal nach alten thunderbirds - 70° bei ner compile session sind voellig normal!

----------

## Gags666

 *hds wrote:*   

> das hab ich schon richtig verstanden - wie gesagt hat meiner bei vollast 70 grad, und ilde 60 grad, somit ist das voellig OK so.

 

Hab das ja nur darauf bezogen, weil Du gesagt hast, dass laut Specs 90°C normal wären, denn das sind sie nun wirklich nicht.  :Smile: 

 *hds wrote:*   

> ps: die deadline ist nichtmals bei allen thunderbirds gleich. selbst da gibts unterschiede.

 

Klar, aber sie liegt bei allen um die 90°C herum. Beim 1400er Thunderbird sind es z.B. 95°C. Aber ich werde mich hüten auch annähernd diese Werte zuzulassen.  :Wink:  Mein XP macht nämlich sogar "nur" max. 85°C.

 *hds wrote:*   

> unter 60° kriegste meine cpu garnicht, auser beim start 

 

Tierquäler!  :Very Happy: 

Meine Lieblingskühler sind übrigens von Arctic Cooling - leistungsfähig, leise und günstig.

----------

## hds

 *Gags666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Klar, aber sie liegt bei allen um die 90°C herum. Beim 1400er Thunderbird sind es z.B. 95°C.

 

yep, ab 1200er 95max. musst ich dcoh glatt mal nachsehen. garnicht so einfach das auf der amd seite zu finden - und dann auch noch PDF ;(

http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/white_papers_and_tech_docs/23792.pdf - seite25

----------

## NightDragon

 *hds wrote:*   

> es haben aber nicht alle son neumodisches zeugs (athlon-xp). da wuerde ich mir bei 70° auch gedanken machen. IMHO verwechseln hier viele XP mit TB. google mal nach alten thunderbirds - 70° bei ner compile session sind voellig normal!

 

Ja durchaus normal kann es schon sein.

Tatsache ist, dass ab 70 Grad die Lebensdauer enorm drunter leidet. Ich habe nie gesagt das es nicht geht. Ich habe auch nie gesagt, das es tragisch wäre.

ich sagte nur, das man sich Gedanken machen sollte.

70 Grad bekommt meiner unter Vollast auch, wenns länger wie 30 min sind.

Aber nur weil es normal ist, oder weils tausend mal erreicht wurde, heißt das nicht das es nicht ungesund für die CPU ist.

Es ist nunmal Tatsache das Halbleiter ab Temperaturen von 70 Grad (und da ist es dann egal ob Silicium oder sonst was mit imS piel ist) nicht gesund leben.

Jo klar es gibt Geräte die halten einige Hundert grad aus.

Und die meisten Leistungstransistoren haben ihre Deadline um die 120 Grad. Was nicht heißt das eine CPU besser unter 70 Grad arbeitet.

----------

## redflash

Soll ich jetzt die Idle-Temperatur ankreuzen oder Temperatur unter volllast.

AMD XP-1700+

Idle: 35°C

Volllast: 50°C

p.s. Frage: Schreibt man volllast oder vollast?

----------

## NightDragon

Volllast denke ich... *g* Also so mit 3 l ...

----------

## redflash

Super habe es richtig gemacht. *FREU*

----------

## hds

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tatsache ist, dass ab 70 Grad die Lebensdauer enorm drunter leidet.

 

tatsache ist aber auch, das die lebensdauer leidet wenn man solche spielchen macht wie mit atcool (oder wie das vorhin hiess). wenn die temperatur immer rauf/runter geht (also mehrmals taeglich zwischen 40 und 70° schwankt) dann ist das ungesunder als wenn sie konstant zwischen 60 und 70 bliebe.

aber um zum thema zurueckzukommen: nein, meine CPU leidet auf dauer ebend NICHT, da die 70grad (in meinem fall, fuer meine cpu) ganz normal sind. ich wuerde mir gedanken machen, wenn fuer meine cpu eine max temp von 80 angegeben waere, aber so nicht.

naja, ich denke, das fuehrt zu nix, da weiterzudiskutieren. ist nicht boes gemeint - aber ich bleibe halt bei meiner meinung.

ps: hmm, jetzt schreiubst du, deine macht auch 70grad beim compilen. open-office ximian dauert etwqas laenger als 30minuten, noch nicht getraut denn durchzucompilen? (SCNR)

----------

## hds

 *redflash wrote:*   

> Soll ich jetzt die Idle-Temperatur ankreuzen oder Temperatur unter volllast.
> 
> 

 

das ist jacke wie hose, weil der ganze poll quatsch ist. du kannst nicht aepfel mit birnen vergleichen.

ps: genau genommen muesste ich 30,40,50,60 ankreuzen, oder? denn >60 ist = >50 ist = >40  :Laughing: 

----------

## NightDragon

 *hds wrote:*   

> naja, ich denke, das fuehrt zu nix, da weiterzudiskutieren. ist nicht boes gemeint - aber ich bleibe halt bei meiner meinung. 

 

Die darfst Du auch haben *g* und ich fasse es auch nicht böse auf.

 *hds wrote:*   

> ps: hmm, jetzt schreiubst du, deine macht auch 70grad beim compilen. open-office ximian dauert etwqas laenger als 30minuten, noch nicht getraut denn durchzucompilen? (SCNR)

 

Doch doch. Ich habe kde als volles, firefox und auch openoffice komplett durch compiliert. genauso wie ich meinen Notebook hi und da mit setitahome nerve oder als distccd verwende.

Jope es dauert länger wie 30 minuten, das streite ich auch nicht ab. Bei 81 Grad fährt das System auch runter -  Deadline bei 95 Grad. Nur soweit lass ich es eben nicht kommen. Unter Volllast kommt es nun eben ab und an vor das er 70 Grad erreicht. Aber das ist wirklich das Maximum.

Und meine Aussage war durchaus nicht als generalisierte Schubladenmeinung gedacht.

*g* Ich meinte auch "sollten" nicht "müssen"  :Wink:  Im Endeffekt kommt es sowieso aufs System drauf an.

Nur da ich selbst aus der Elektronik-Branche komme, dachte ich mir eben, es würde jemanden interessieren was ich für Erfahrungen gesammelt habe und darüber denke - es steht jeden Frei, meine Meinung zu ignorieren, aber bitte nicht die Meinung als Angriff gegen die eigene Meinung sehen. Oder gar als Zwang sie annehmen zu müssen.

Was ich damit sagen wollte war nur, das man ja auch dafür sorgen sollte die CPU, selbst unter Volllast, unter 70 Grad zu halten.

Und das stand dann auch nicht im Vergleich zum auf und ab. - Als bitte nicht angeriffen fühlen.

Wo ich mir allerdings nicht sicher wäre, (meine Meinugn, ja und wieder darfst du deine ruhig haben), ob die Temperatur-Schwankungen von 20 Grad schädlicher sind wie ne Dauertemperatur von ab/über 70 Grad.

----------

## hds

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Unter Volllast kommt es nun eben ab und an vor das er 70 Grad erreicht. Aber das ist wirklich das Maximum.
> 
> 

 

ja, bei mir doch auch! und die 70° sind fuer meinen alten 1200er TB (ist sogar das C modell - pretty hot stuff <g>) echt wenig. OK, ich reinige auch 1mal/jahr den luefter. immer wenns warm wird, also im sommer.

und du nutzt doch gentoo, also dann muesstest du dir ja jeden tag merhmals gedanken machen?  :Wink: 

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nur da ich selbst aus der Elektronik-Branche komme
> 
> 

 

dann muessen die aber in austria anders schulen. hallo kollege <g>.

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aber bitte nicht die Meinung als Angriff gegen die eigene Meinung sehen.
> 
> 

 

nee! das kam wohl hoffentlich nicht so rueber von mir. meine flames sehen anders aus  :Laughing: 

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ich damit sagen wollte war nur, das man ja auch dafür sorgen sollte die CPU, selbst unter Volllast, unter 70 Grad zu halten.
> 
> 

 

ja aber du siehst doch an deinem eigenen system dass das garnicht moeglich ist. und genau darum verstehe ich deinen standpunkt nicht. es mag mit vielen, neueren CPUs durchaus moeglich sein, sicherlich sogar, aber mit manchen CPUs halt nicht. es sei denn man nutzt ne wasserkuehlung - aber das faende ich uebertrieben. bin ja kein overclocker, geschweige denn casemodder <g>.

schau, meine CPU ist 4 jahre alt. und laeuft immer noch. und - ja, die lief auch schonmal mit 80° ne ganze weile (passiert halt, das sich der luefter mal zusetzt).

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und das stand dann auch nicht im Vergleich zum auf und ab. - Als bitte nicht angeriffen fühlen.
> 
> Wo ich mir allerdings nicht sicher wäre, (meine Meinugn, ja und wieder darfst du deine ruhig haben), ob die Temperatur-Schwankungen von 20 Grad schädlicher sind wie ne Dauertemperatur von ab/über 70 Grad.

 

nochmal:

idle 60, und vollast 70 bei 95° max.

wobei ich mir jetzt garnicht sicher bin ob atcool bei mir ueberhaupt laufen wuerde. es gab da versionen, ich glaub das war der 1200C, da konnte man den garnicht in diesen mode fahren. AFAIk kam das erst in der nexten generation. aber, nee, das suche ich jetzt nicht raus bei AMD. und toms hardware guide is for kids (IMHO).

----------

## NightDragon

 *hds wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dann muessen die aber in austria anders schulen. hallo kollege <g>.

 

Jope denke ich auch das anderst geschult wird *g* Zumindest an den Fachhochschulen usw... 

Also nicht neg. gemeint. sondern einfach das es eben Differenzen gibt.

 *hds wrote:*   

> also dann muesstest du dir ja jeden tag merhmals gedanken machen?

 

*g* Nur dann wenn wirklich ein großes Update ansteht. die CPU hat 2,4 Ghz. Und bei nur 256MB RAM und der für Notebook-HD's typischen Geschwindigkeit, *g* kommt die eher sleten ins schwitzen.

Sorgen machte ich mir, erst. Also die Kühlung ständig lief und ich dieser besch***** versteckten schrauben nie fand an der Abdeckung vom Notebook. --> was sich vor 2 Wochen erledigt hat. Hab sie gefunden die Kühlung gereinigt und seitem gehts super.

 *hds wrote:*   

> ja aber du siehst doch an deinem eigenen system dass das garnicht moeglich ist. und genau darum verstehe ich deinen standpunkt nicht

 

*g* An einen Notebook ist es relative schwer die Kühlung zu tauschen, schon rein wegen den unterschieden von Modell zu Modell. Dann sind die Kühlungen auch noch teurer, wenn man sie mit guten Dektop-Kühlern gleichsetzt. --> Die Desktops arbeiten bei mir alle unter 70 Grad, selbst in Volllast. (Athlon-XP 3200+ , 24/7 Betrieb, der andere ein Athlon 1Ghz, ebenfalls 24/7 Betrieb)

*g* Jetzt solltest Du meinen Standpunkt aber verstehen können.

----------

## mhennings

Hallo!

Der Rechner mit dem ich Spiel (athlon 1400 tb) ist auch in der regel über 70 Grad. 

Hab ne wasserkühlung eingebaut -- eher grob - das wasser ist einmal im monat leer, weils halt irgendwo verdunstet. 

Irgendwo zwischen 80 und 90 stürzt man ab. Wenn das Wasser ganz alle ist überlebt ers auch. (Paar tropfen spielen dann anscheinend heatpipe).

Würd mir also nicht so große sorgen machen wegen der temperatur.

Bei neueren CPUs wird der Rechner allenfalls langsamer. 

Gruß,

Marco

----------

## IceBall

bei mir (P4 2,2GHz) dümpelt's dank wasserkühlung so bei 30°C herum, und ist superleise  :Very Happy: 

unter volllast bleibts immer noch unter 40°C

ich brauch halt ne Heizung für mein Zimmer im Winter  :Razz: 

----------

## Lenz

Bei mir hängt die Temperatur der CPU stark vom Load ab. Da ich meinen Lüfter aus Geräuschgründen so weit es geht runtergedrosselt habe, wird meine CPU (AthlonXP 2000+) schonmal 60°C heiß beim Kompilieren. Im Leerlauf oder normalen Arbeiten so zwischen 45-50°C. Ab 63° C bricht bei mir GCC regelmäßig mit nicht reproduzierbaren Fehlern ab, sodass ich den Lüfter jetzt so eingestellt habe, dass mehr als 62° C keinesfalls erreicht werden.

-- Lenz

P.S.: Die Umfrage ist deshalb ungenau, weil die Temperatur auch stark von der CPU-Auslastung abhängt.

----------

## hotkey

Hm. Bei mir wird gar nichts angezeigt. Dabei habe ich ACPI Unterstützung im Kernel und der Daemon läuft auch. Wird wohl am Bios liegen. Notebooks werden ja des öfteren mit einem Bios Light ausgeliefert. So eine Krankheit  :Sad: 

----------

## NightDragon

@hotkey

Hast Du auch die Thermal_Zone usw... mit im Kernel? Oder hast du vergessen die Module zu laden (sofern nicht fix im kernel)?

guck mal was sich bei dit im /proc/acpi verzeichnis so alles angesammelt hat. 

Guck dort mal mit cat unter /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRX/temperature

wobei X abhängig vom Sensor ist.

Oder du suchst dir acpitools

wie das packet genau heißt weiß ich nicht.

aber die acpi-tools lesen auch die temperatur aus.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Jux wrote:*   

> könntest du mal die temperatur mit mbmon messen - würd mich interessieren ob der auch "lügt" bei dir .
> 
> Package sys-apps/xmbmon

 Da schau her:

```
root@gentoo: ~ # mbmon        

Temp.= 33.0,  0.0,  0.0; Rot.= 2678,    0,    0

Vcore = 1.47, 1.55; Volt. = 3.18, 4.97, 11.80, -12.12, -5.40

root@gentoo: ~ #
```

Nu weiss ich nicht, ob ich da was nicht richtig konfiguriert habe, oder so ...!?

Ciao,

aleX!

[Edit] Das hatte ich ja auch noch, beim ersten Aufruf von mbmom:

```
root@gentoo: ~ # mbmon -d -A

SMBus[Intel8XX(ICH/ICH2/ICH3/ICH4/ICH5)] found, but No HWM available on it!!

Summary of Detection:

 * ISA monitor(s):

  ** Winbond Chip W83627HF found.

root@gentoo: ~ #
```

----------

## ro

also meine laptop-cpu hat unter vollast ca 75 Grad. Aber was mich interessieren würde: gibts ne alternative zu dem cpu-kühler? ich hab so ein desktop-replacement-notebook und da geht ununterbrochen der lüfter ... stört mich ziemlich. wasserkühlung wär super...oder sonst irgendwas?!

----------

## hotkey

Thermal_Zone ist fest im Kernel.

Unter /proc/acpi/ stehen folgende Verzeichnisse:

ac_adapter, battery, button, embedded_controller, fan, power_resource, processor, thermal_zone

Ich gehe mal davon aus das es wirklich am Bios liegt. Dort wird mir ja nicht einmal die Themperatur oder die Lüftergeschwindigkeit angezeigt. 

Die Acpi Tools heißen einfach acpitool, aber auch hier wird keine Temperatur angegeben.

----------

## Jux

ich find athcool gut es 

* bringt meine CPU um einige Grad runter, was eigentlich egal wäre wenn nicht Temperatur ^= Lautstärke

* spart mir gemessene 21 Watt Leistung/Rechner

* ist in keinster Weise in der Performance bemerkbar, da die CPU wieder Vollgas gibt wenn benötigt - und wie oft ist das schon bitte ?

http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/jacobi/linux/softwares.html

".... athcool is a small utility, enabling/disabling Powersaving mode for AMD Athlon/Duron processors. Since enabling Powersaving mode, you can save power consumption, lower CPU temperature when CPU is idle. ..." 

Funktioniert sowohl bei meinem XP 2200+, als auch bei meinem TBird 1000

----------

## NightDragon

@hotkey ... dann weiß ich leider auch nichts.

evtl. noch BIOS-Update und Settings im BIOS checken...

Was für ein System hast du den?

@ro

Je nach alter des Notebooks wird dort die Kühlung auch Temperaturgesteuert.

Ich habe meinen 2 Jahre nicht geöffnet gehabt. Dadurch sind innen die Kühlrippen für Ab- und Zuluft verdreckt.

Nachdem ich ihn endlich aufbekommen habe (ich fand die Schriaben lange nicht), konnte ich die reinigen.

Jetzt ist er wieder kühl und Still.

Hm. Wasserkühlung beim Notebook wäre wohl etwas brutal (zudem das teil dann ja irgendwie unterkommen muss im/am notebook).

Heatpipes werden derzeit viel verkauft und verbaut. Aber wenn der Notbeook nicht drauf ausgelegt ist, auch nicht sinnvoll.

Ansonsten gibts schon einige Kühler, aber oftmals schwer zu tauschen.

----------

## NightDragon

Jope.

Habe athcool auch ne zeitlang am Athlon 1Ghz verwendet. Aber da der sowieso immer unter Volllast läuft wars sinnlos.

Aber in der übrigen Zeit hats auch da gut funktioniert.

Interessant dürften auch noch die ganzen Frequenz-Module sein, was das Kühlen angeht.

Hier kann ich den P4 in stand-by auf 200Mhz runterschalten, was auch leistung spart.

----------

## hds

 *IceBall wrote:*   

> bei mir (P4 2,2GHz) dümpelt's dank wasserkühlung so bei 30°C herum, und ist superleise 
> 
> 

 

naja, ich wuerde bei dem geraeusch dauernd pissen moegen   :Laughing: 

ist die kiste zumindest overclocked?

ich mein ja nur, nur so das wir das wenigstens ein bischen nachvollziehen koennen?

----------

## hds

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Habe athcool auch ne zeitlang am Athlon 1Ghz verwendet. Aber da der sowieso immer unter Volllast läuft wars sinnlos.
> 
> 

 

sprach der KEIN (KommunikationsElektroniker in InformationsTechnik)  :Laughing: 

----------

## hotkey

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> @hotkey ... dann weiß ich leider auch nichts.
> 
> evtl. noch BIOS-Update und Settings im BIOS checken...
> 
> Was für ein System hast du den?

 

http://support.packardbell.com/de/mypc/index.php?sernr=186300660127

----------

## hds

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Ab 63° C bricht bei mir GCC regelmäßig mit nicht reproduzierbaren Fehlern ab, sodass ich den Lüfter jetzt so eingestellt habe, dass mehr als 62° C keinesfalls erreicht werden.
> 
> 

 

meine fresse ne., dieser thread rockt aber - hut ab!

----------

## NightDragon

@hotkey

Also ACPI fähig ist er...

Hm Also wenn alles fix in der Kernel ist, dann sollte auch acpitool was ausgeben.

Ich weiß zwar das der ACPI-Support noch nicht Komplett ist, aber normalerweise sollts funktionieren.

Hm. *ratlos*.

----------

## Lenz

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Ab 63° C bricht bei mir GCC regelmäßig mit nicht reproduzierbaren Fehlern ab, sodass ich den Lüfter jetzt so eingestellt habe, dass mehr als 62° C keinesfalls erreicht werden.
> 
>  
> 
> meine fresse ne., dieser thread rockt aber - hut ab!

 

Ich frag mich nur, wie die Leute mit 70°+ C das machen. Also wie gesagt, bis 62° C keine Probleme, ab 63-64° C Probleme mit GCC. Was würde er dann bei 70° C machen?  :Smile: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Ich frag mich nur, wie die Leute mit 70°+ C das machen. Also wie gesagt, bis 62° C keine Probleme, ab 63-64° C Probleme mit GCC. Was würde er dann bei 70° C machen? 

 Mit meinen angezeigten "70°C", bei denen ich ja nicht wirklich dran glaube, dass sie stimmen, habe ich bisher aber noch nie Probleme bekommen.

Alles läuft hier bestens!  :Smile: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## NightDragon

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Mit meinen angezeigten "70°C", bei denen ich ja nicht wirklich dran glaube, dass sie stimmen, habe ich bisher aber noch nie Probleme bekommen.
> 
> Alles läuft hier bestens! Smile

 

Naja... jede CPU ist einzigartig. Die eine Kommt schon mit einem Schaden aus dem Werk, die andere hat bei 80 Grad noch  keine einzige Fehlberechnung.

Provozieren würd ichs aber nicht. Dann sei froh, dass er stabil ist *g*. Die CPU schluckt so einiges an Fehler solang es nicht zuviele werden.

----------

## Louisdor

 *hds wrote:*   

> @Novalex: der wert im bios wird wohl stimmen. du musst schon deine sensors.conf anpassen auf dein system - das erkennt der nicht alles von selbst!
> 
> das ist bei jedem sys anders. bei mir war z.B. temp1 und temp2 vertauscht - sprich: auf der cpu wars angeblich kuehler als im gehaeuse 

 Na ja, aber wenn bei mir eine Temperatur mit ca.70°C und zwei mit ca. 30°C - 40°C angezeigt werden, welche soll dann die CPU sein?

Bzw. welche gehört zu den 70°C? Gehäuse sicher nicht wirklich!?  :Wink: 

 *hds wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> via686a-isa-6000
> ...

 

```
root@gentoo: ~ # sensors

w83627hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.49 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)              

VCore 2:   +1.55 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)              

+3.3V:     +3.18 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)              

+5V:       +4.97 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)              

+12V:     +11.86 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)              

-12V:     -11.95 V  (min = -13.18 V, max = -10.80 V)              

-5V:       -5.40 V  (min =  -5.25 V, max =  -4.75 V)              

V5SB:      +5.56 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)              

VBat:      +3.12 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +3.60 V)              

fan1:     2678 RPM  (min = 42187 RPM, div = 4)                     

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 19852 RPM, div = 1)                     

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 1721 RPM, div = 4)                     

temp1:       +31°C  (high =   -54°C, hyst =   +17°C)   sensor = thermistor           

temp2:     +69.0°C  (high =  +120°C, hyst =  +115°C)   sensor = thermistor           

temp3:     +34.5°C  (high =  +120°C, hyst =  +115°C)   sensor = thermistor           

ERROR: Can't get VID data!

alarms:   

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 0500

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

root@gentoo: ~ #
```

----------

## new_nOOb

@NovaleX das eine ist evt die interne temperaturdiode das andere der temp fühler im sockel ?

----------

## hds

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Na ja, aber wenn bei mir eine Temperatur mit ca.70°C und zwei mit ca. 30°C - 40°C angezeigt werden, welche soll dann die CPU sein?
> 
> 

 

boote doch ins bios und schau nach  :Shocked: 

ich denke mal, 70 ist cpu, 40 gehaeuse und 30 sbr (uninteressant)

----------

## Louisdor

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *NovaleX wrote:*   Na ja, aber wenn bei mir eine Temperatur mit ca.70°C und zwei mit ca. 30°C - 40°C angezeigt werden, welche soll dann die CPU sein?
> 
>  
> 
> boote doch ins bios und schau nach 
> ...

 

Hier ist mal ein Bild (109kb), aktuell, von meinem BIOS.

Ich bin mir einfach nicht so sicher, worauf ich mich da verlassen soll!?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## NightDragon

ich würde sagen Du solltest Dich auf dein BIOS-Verlassen.

Zur Not nimmst Du einen Temperaturfühler und misst mal die Temperatur am Kühlkörper, 

Wenn die CPU echt 70 Grad hat, dann wird der Temperaturfühler auch net viel weniger haben.

----------

## Louisdor

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> ich würde sagen Du solltest Dich auf dein BIOS-Verlassen.

 Ok, ich werde mich da jetzt mal drauf verlassen.  :Smile: 

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Zur Not nimmst Du einen Temperaturfühler und misst mal die Temperatur am Kühlkörper, 
> 
> Wenn die CPU echt 70 Grad hat, dann wird der Temperaturfühler auch net viel weniger haben.

 Och ja, das ist mir zu umständlich ...

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## hds

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hier ist mal ein Bild (109kb), aktuell, von meinem BIOS.
> 
> 

 

sieht gut aus, aber ich wuerde mal den luefter reinigen  :Wink: 

oder ist der so schwach? na egal, sieht OK aus.

dann ignorier die 70° aus sensors - mach ein ignore vor dem wert, und pass die restlichen labels an.

also so:

temp1:       +31°C  (high =   -54°C, hyst =   +17°C)   sensor = thermistor          //rename to gehaeuse  

 temp2:     +69.0°C  (high =  +120°C, hyst =  +115°C)   sensor = thermistor     //ignore

 temp3:     +34.5°C  (high =  +120°C, hyst =  +115°C)   sensor = thermistor     // cpu temp

ich denke mal, der rechner war frisch gebootet?

also, die temp die du bei CPU im bios siehst, ist die identisch mit deiner temp3? und die systemp mit temp1 ??Last edited by hds on Wed Mar 09, 2005 3:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Louisdor

 *hds wrote:*   

> sieht gut aus

 Merci!  :Wink: 

 *hds wrote:*   

> , aber ich wuerde mal den luefter reinigen 

 Wieso, müßte der schneller drehen?

Das Reinigen (mit Staubsauger) mache ich doch schon alle paar Wochen.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## hds

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

>  *hds wrote:*   sieht gut aus Merci! 
> 
>  *hds wrote:*   , aber ich wuerde mal den luefter reinigen  Wieso, müßte der schneller drehen?
> 
> 

 

wenn die CPU echt nur ~40-50° heiss wird nicht. kann sein, das der so langsam ist, kenne so luefter nicht. meiner macht zwischen 4-5K umdrehungen. aber die braucht der fuer meine cpu halt auch.

oder ist der luefter thermal gesteuert? gibbet auch! dann ist der im idle mode leise, und bei vollast wird er lauter. fuer sowas hab ich keine kohle. ich dreh einfach die musik lauter  :Laughing: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *hds wrote:*   

> wenn die CPU echt nur ~40-50° heiss wird nicht. kann sein, das der so langsam ist, kenne so luefter nicht. meiner macht zwischen 4-5K umdrehungen. aber die braucht der fuer meine cpu halt auch.

 Hm, ich glaube, dass der immer nur so langsam war, seit ca. 3 Jahren habe ich das Board mit CPU. Manchmal hatte ich auch schon 29xx U/min, mehr aber nicht.  :Shocked: 

 *hds wrote:*   

> oder ist der luefter thermal gesteuert? gibbet auch! dann ist der im idle mode leise, und bei vollast wird er lauter. fuer sowas hab ich keine kohle. ich dreh einfach die musik lauter 

 Nicht daß ich wüßte, daß ich da was drehen kann. Nur für das Netzteil habe ich einen Drehknopf hinten dran, wo ich den Lüfter "leiser" machen kann.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## misterjack

Hauptrechner: 3200+ Temp zwischen 39 und 50°C - rund 2500 U/min

Server: 1200 Thunderbird zwischen 45 und 55°C -  1200 - 2500 U/Min

Ich würde gerne wissen, mit welchen Billiglüftern ihr eure CPUs auf über 60°C quält  :Wink: 

----------

## WiredEd

Mein Thunderbird-C 1200 auf nforce-Board:

Idle: 43°C

Vollast: bis 56°C

Die Spannung habe ich um 3/10 Volt senken können, das hat etwa 4 Kelvin gebracht. Athcool funktioniert leider nicht bei mir, weil mein nforce-Board zu den 90% gehört, bei denen wegen eines BIOS-Bugs der Prozessor nicht umschalten kann.

Demnächst werde ich dem Prozessor dann noch einen Fetten Arctic-Cooling Copper 2TC Rev. 2 spendieren (bis XP-3400 geeignet, liegt hier schon ein paar Wochen ungenutzt rum). Davon verspreche ich mir noch mal 2-3 Kelvin, und noch niedrigere Lüfterdrehzahlen (jetzt 1400-1600 1/s, idle)

----------

## hds

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *hds wrote:*   oder ist der luefter thermal gesteuert? gibbet auch! dann ist der im idle mode leise, und bei vollast wird er lauter. fuer sowas hab ich keine kohle. ich dreh einfach die musik lauter  Nicht daß ich wüßte, daß ich da was drehen kann. Nur für das Netzteil habe ich einen Drehknopf hinten dran, wo ich den Lüfter "leiser" machen kann.
> 
> 

 

das wird ja immer haerter  :Laughing: 

nee, nix drehknopf, mit "thermal gesteuert" meinte ich, das der luefter das von alleine macht!

sprich: steigt die temp der cpu, faengt der luefter an schneller zu drehen.

zur stromersparniss bringt dir der drehknopf (wusste garnicht, das es sowas gibt  :Shocked:  ) uebrigens nix. nur ma so nebenbei. das wird nen  poti sein, ist wie mit lampen dimmen <g>. licht wird dunkller, aber stromverbrauch iss der selbe.

aber wie gesagt, mach dir mal kein kopf, das mit der CPU temp iss schon OK so.

----------

## hds

 *WiredEd wrote:*   

> Mein Thunderbird-C 1200 auf nforce-Board:
> 
> Idle: 43°C
> 
> Vollast: bis 56°C
> ...

 

cool (hehe, im warsten sinne des wortes). obwohl ich mich frage, warum jemand auf ein nforce board so nen alten prozessor draufmacht  :Shocked: 

----------

## WiredEd

Ich bin ein typischer Spät-Prozessor Käufer. Das ist ein Athlon "C", also mit 133MHz FSB. Der steckte vorher über-/untertaktet in einem KT-133A-Board mit 12x100MHz (als Schnäppchen-Restposten gekauft, als Ersatz für meinen Duron 700 als bereits die XP-Prozessoren die T-Birds aus den Preislisten verbannt haben).

Weil ich dann aber irgendwann Firewire (DV-Cam) und USB2.0 brauchte, habe ich mich für das Epox-Board entschieden. Das war mir sympathischer, als mit Steckkarten nachzurüsten. Irgendwann kommt in das Board vielleicht mal ein XP rein, wenn diese vom Aussterben bedroht sind. Aber wer braucht schon so viel Rechenpower?

----------

## Louisdor

 *hds wrote:*   

> nee, nix drehknopf, mit "thermal gesteuert" meinte ich, das der luefter das von alleine macht!
> 
> sprich: steigt die temp der cpu, faengt der luefter an schneller zu drehen.

 Also, ich hab ihn gerade mal ne Weile im BIOS beobachtet.

Die Temperatur pendelte zwischen 32°C und 35°C, die Lüfterdrehzahl zwischen 2536 und 2686U/min.

Ob das nun thermal gesteuert ist ... ?

 *hds wrote:*   

> zur stromersparniss bringt dir der drehknopf (wusste garnicht, das es sowas gibt  ) uebrigens nix. nur ma so nebenbei. das wird nen  poti sein, ist wie mit lampen dimmen <g>. licht wird dunkller, aber stromverbrauch iss der selbe.

 Ja nee is klar, dat hilft nur, den mehr oder weniger drehen zu lassen, den Netzteillüfter.

 *hds wrote:*   

> aber wie gesagt, mach dir mal kein kopf, das mit der CPU temp iss schon OK so.

 Ok, dann bin ich jetzt beruhigt!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Lenz

Der AMD T-Bird 1200C mit "echten 1,2 GHz"  :Wink:  ist ein super Prozessor. Da kann man nix sagen. Hatte den auch lange Zeit, hab dann auf einen XP2000+ aufgerüstet und der ist auch nicht sehr viel schneller, beim normalen Arbeiten merke ich keinen Unterschied. Ich hab den Donnervogel gemocht.  :Smile: 

----------

## NightDragon

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Also, ich hab ihn gerade mal ne Weile im BIOS beobachtet.
> 
> Die Temperatur pendelte zwischen 32°C und 35°C, die Lüfterdrehzahl zwischen 2536 und 2686U/min.
> 
> Ob das nun thermal gesteuert ist ... ? 

 

Ist das nicht schon fast jeder 3-Pin Lüfter? Also einen nicht thermisch-gesteuerten Lüfter in einem "heutigen" Board gibts doch schon nicht mehr oder?

----------

## hds

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Also, ich hab ihn gerade mal ne Weile im BIOS beobachtet.
> 
> Die Temperatur pendelte zwischen 32°C und 35°C, die Lüfterdrehzahl zwischen 2536 und 2686U/min.
> 
> Ob das nun thermal gesteuert ist ... ?
> ...

 

das wirst du nicht feststellen koennen, im BIOS. da ist der rechner ja immer idle (sprich: der hat nix zu tun).

was du im BIOS feststellen kannst ist die temp. ordentlich was compilen, sensors aufrufen, werte aufschreiben, booten, in bios nachsehen.

so meinte ich das.

----------

## hds

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> beim normalen Arbeiten merke ich keinen Unterschied

 

hae? also das ist ja wohl logo.

du merkst aber schon einen unterschied, wenn du compilest, oder bei ooffice, oder so?

----------

## hds

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist das nicht schon fast jeder 3-Pin Lüfter?

 

nein.

hat auch mit dem luefter an sich nix zu tun, aber mit dem board  :Wink: 

das board muss den luefter regeln. der luefter selbst ist natuerlich ein ganz normaler.

----------

## NightDragon

 *hds wrote:*   

> hat auch mit dem luefter an sich nix zu tun, aber mit dem board Wink
> 
> das board muss den luefter regeln. der luefter selbst ist natuerlich ein ganz normaler.

 

Jope das Board muss drauf ausgelegt sein - was ich als selbstverständlich jetzt hinnahm, aber auch die Lüfter!

Die meisten 3 Pin Lüfter  haben eine Umin. die Alten Lüfter brauchen zum sauber rotieren meist irre 12V.

Was nicht dem normalen Lüfter-Standard entspricht. Somit ist er ganz natürlich kein normaler.  :Wink: 

Fürher wurden fast keine Drehzahlmesser verbaut und auch die meisten Systemlüfter werden ohne verbaut.

Was sich jetzt immer öfter ändert. Es gibt auch Systeme die die Kühlung via Drehzahl steuern. --> KEIN normaler lüfter  :Wink: 

Und natürlich muss auch der Gleichstrom-Lüfter darauf ausgelegt sein. Nicht jeder Lüfter lässt sich unendlich nach unten schalten. Dir als Techniker ist das natrülich klar oder  :Wink: 

Die meisten Boards regeln das ja so: Temperatur erhöht sich --> Trip-Point erreicht? Ja? --> Spannung erhöhen --> Temperaturcheck --> Temp. ok? Nein, Ab an Pos. 1. Ja. Tempcheck.

----------

## hds

naja, auch wenn ich dich gequoted hatte, das ging schon irgendwie an NovaleX, sorry  :Embarassed: 

soooo ins detail wollte ich da nicht, darum gehts ihm ja garnicht.

ich wollte halt nur klarstellen, das er das irgendwo missverstanden hat (mit seine "drehregler")

----------

## NightDragon

Oh, dann hoffe ich das ich keinen der "nicht-technik-gechulten" verwirre damit.

Hm. Aber wo wir beim auslesen der Daten sind.

Ich finde acpitool und auch torsmo (die grafische Lösung) super.

Speziell letzeres hat einiges an funktionen. Und kann acpi-Werte direkt wie auch über i2c auslesen.

Nur eines hab ich nicht geschafft: Die Spannungen auszulesen.

Sensoren sind vorhanden, Type? Unbekannt was die da für einen IC vrebaut haben.

Das einzige was ich via i2c rauslesen kann: *lach*:

```
eeprom-i2c-0-51

Adapter: SiS96x SMBus adapter at 0x9000

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       256

```

*ggg* Kann mir einer sagen wieso der den RAM ausliest??

Ansonsten bekomm ich via i2c nichts her.

----------

## hds

ram liest der aus, wenn du eeprom laedst. braucht man idr nicht.

poste doch mal den output von "sensors" auf der bash.

PS: wenn du kernel 2.6.x nutzt, kann es sein, das der chipsatz deines boards noch nicht unterstuetzt wird.

ahja, zum kernel: den krempel als module compilen! nicht build-in.

und jedes mal (!) nach make modules beim kernel i2c und lm_sensors neu inatallen. genau wie mit alsa, sonst sind die module ja wieder wech, nach make modules_install.

----------

## NightDragon

Jope, wie gesagt, ist auch das einzige was er mit dem Chipsatz machen kann.

Ist ein Sis645DX Chipsatz (notebook). Und alles als Modul.

Ich befürchte leider auch das der Chipsatz, wie du auch glaubst, beim 2.6.er Kernel noch net Unterstützt wird.

*g* Naja... sinnlose blödelei die RAM auszulesen *g*

----------

## hds

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich befürchte leider auch das der Chipsatz, wie du auch glaubst, beim 2.6.er Kernel noch net Unterstützt wird.
> 
> 

 

nicht befuerchten - wissen. warum nicht einfach nachschauen? die jungs haben alle homepages. oder soll ich jetzt fuer dich googlen?

lies es nach, und lass es alle wissen.

----------

## NightDragon

*g* Was glaubst du allerliebster hds was ich gerade mache?  :Wink: 

Wegen dem darf ich es ja trotzdem befürchten *hehe*

[EDIT]

Wenns interessiert, bei mir bringt das Modul / nichts /.

http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/cvs/lm_sensors2/doc/busses/i2c-sis645

[/EDIT]

----------

## hds

ich hatte es immer befuerchtet, und mir gesagt: geh niemals in deutschsprachige threads <seufz>

----------

## c07

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

>  *NightDragon wrote:*   Zur Not nimmst Du einen Temperaturfühler und misst mal die Temperatur am Kühlkörper, 
> 
> Wenn die CPU echt 70 Grad hat, dann wird der Temperaturfühler auch net viel weniger haben. Och ja, das ist mir zu umständlich ...

 

Den Unterschied zwischen 40 und 70 °C kann man auch mit dem Finger feststellen. Bei 40 kann man noch problemlos länger hinlangen, während 70 schon mehr als unangenehm sind.

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Das Reinigen (mit Staubsauger) mache ich doch schon alle paar Wochen.

 

Ich mach das mit einem Pinsel. Den Staub bringt kein Staubsauger aus meinem filigranen Kühlkörper raus (bin Raucher). Der Staub macht den Lüfter übrigens normalerweise nicht wesentlich langsamer; er behindert nur die Wärmeabgabe. 3000 U/min sollten bei einer sinnvollen CPU-Kühlkörper-Lüfter-Kombination eigentlich so ziemlich die Obergrenze im Normalbetrieb sein.

 *hds wrote:*   

> zur stromersparniss bringt dir der drehknopf (wusste garnicht, das es sowas gibt  ) uebrigens nix. nur ma so nebenbei. das wird nen poti sein, ist wie mit lampen dimmen <g>. licht wird dunkller, aber stromverbrauch iss der selbe.

 

Abgesehn davon, dass man einen Lüfter meistens eher weniger wegen der Stromersparnis runterdreht, stimmt das nicht. U.U. verbrät das Poti zwar einiges, aber der Gesamtverbrauch sinkt trotzdem. Riesige Verlustleistungen an Potis sind schon deshalb unüblich, weil Potis, die das aushalten, teuer sind.

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> die Alten Lüfter brauchen zum sauber rotieren meist irre 12V.

 

Meiner ist über 4 Jahre alt und bei 12 V nicht auszuhalten. Hab ihn auf 5 V gelegt und das ist immer noch eher die Obergrenze vom Sinnvollen. Schwierigkeiten haben zu niedrig betriebene Lüfter eigentlich höchstens beim Anlaufen, aber meiner würd wohl auch noch mit deutlich weniger auskommen (3,3 V wären aber im Sommer zu wenig).

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> *g* Naja... sinnlose blödelei die RAM auszulesen *g*

 

Vor allem kann man sich eh nicht drauf verlassen. Ich hab ein 128-MB-SDRAM, das im EEPROM 32 MB stehn hat (war mal in einem Aldi-Rechner, der das scheinbar ignoriert hat, aber bei mir hab ich erst das EEPROM stilllegen müssen).

----------

## NightDragon

 *c07 wrote:*   

> Meiner ist über 4 Jahre alt und bei 12 V nicht auszuhalten. Hab ihn auf 5 V gelegt und das ist immer noch eher die Obergrenze vom Sinnvollen. Schwierigkeiten haben zu niedrig betriebene Lüfter eigentlich höchstens beim Anlaufen, aber meiner würd wohl auch noch mit deutlich weniger auskommen (3,3 V wären aber im Sommer zu wenig). 

 

Naja... nur ist es nicht wirklich gut wenn man Lüfter runterregelt. Ein kurzer umschwung und er kann zum stehen kommen. Was den Strom anschnellen lassen kann (sicher nicht über das max. der Platine denk ich) aber auch nicht gut.

----------

## sewulba

Meine 4 Pentium Xeons 2800 haben im Leerlauf:

zwischen 32°C bis 34°C

Unter Volllast aber auch nie mehr als 39°C

Mein Pentium4 3GHz im Leerlauf:

zwischen 29°C bis 33°C

Unter Volllast aber auch nie mehr als 41°C

Mein Pentium 3 800MHz im Leerlauf:

zwischen 38°C bis 39°C

Unter Volllast bis 48°C

Mein AMD Athlon XP 2700+ im Leerlauf:

33°C

Unter Vollast 53°C

Mein Amiga1200  :Smile: ))))))  mit Motorola 68030/50MHz im Leerlauf

34°C

Unter Vollast bis zu 69°C (Läuft schon über 10 Jahre soooo)

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

das beste den Rechner untervollast zu bringen ist SETI@HOME laufen zu lassen.

Beim Compilieren und Spielen läuft der Rechner zwar unter vollast.

Aber z.B. beim Compilieren kann es auch mal vorkommen,

das der Rechner mal ein bis zwei Minuten auf der Festplatte dreht.

Deshalb Seti das ist schön gleichmässig und der Rechner ist mit der

Fourier Transformation auch Mathematisch sehr schön gefordert.

Dabei geht meine CPU Temperatur Pentium 700 MHz Celeron

auch mal ganz locker 15°C höher.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## enkil

Weil ich hier nen Screenshot mit ner Mainboard-Temp von 38° gesehen habe:

Bei Mainboards solltet ihr gut aufpassen. Über 40° können beim Mainboard tödlich enden... 

Ich spreche leider aus Erfahrung: Nachdem ich tolle Dämmmatten eingebaut hatte, dachte ich mir: Ach ich brauch keine Gehäuselüfter... Hatte ca. 12h hohe Load, Mainboard-Temp 45-50°. Am nächsten Tag ein kaputtes Board und ne kaputte GeForce... Gab zwar überall noch Garantie aber trotzdem: Aufpassen...

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Also, mein Winni (AMD64 - Winchester 3200) hat im Leerlauf 32 Grad Celsius, und wenn er mal warm wird, etwa 37 Grad Celsius.

Zimmertemperatur etwa 18 Grad Celsius. Original AMD-Lüfter. 

Nur, um auch mal was zu posten...

----------

## cryptosteve

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> alex@gentoo: ~ $ [/code]habe ich immer so um die 70°C, kaum dass ich den Rechner angemacht habe, oder wenn er auch schon paar Tage am Laufen ist.
> 
> Ich finde das ganz schön viel ...

 

Geht mir ähnlich, hier sinds auch regelmäßig 69°C-73°C. athcool kann ich leider nicht laufen lassen, weil das die Qualität meines TV-Bildes nachhaltig beeinträchtigt (TV via bttv und TvTime auf bt848).

----------

## Stilzchen

Moin,

mein Athlon XP 2400+ (T-Bred B)  mit Boxed-Kühler hat im Normalbetrieb immer etwa 38 Grad und unter Vollast maximal 50 Grad. Das zeigt mir sensors in meinem gKrellM an und damit bin ich zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich mit dem mitgelieferteren Sensoren-Programm meines Boards unter meiner minimalen Win98-Installation (für Linuxfeindliche Spiele wie Warblade) immer 2 Grad weniger.

Gruß

Stilzchen

----------

